# 116 hours 30 day cap Poll



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Nashville has had a 116 hour rolling 30 day cap for a while now. I believe this has now been enabled nationwide. Every driver over 116 hours that I know is blocked (about 8 ppl.) The 2 I know under 116 can both see blocks just sitting there.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Bygosh is onto something here!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

So would you still get reserves?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> So would you still get reserves?


We shall see this Friday.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

I still have reserves this week even though I am over the 116 cap and can not see any current day blocks.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

So it seems like then once you hit x number of hours you get a timeout and become soft blocked...


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

So, this week I got no reserves after getting them the past 3, but I can see and scoop up blocks on the regular. I doubt I hit the 116/30 since I only do 20 hours per week.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

Can confirm this is happening in Charlotte.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I haven't seen a block in nearly two weeks outside of last minute forfeits no one not at the station already can take.


----------



## Modessitt (Jan 25, 2018)

Just signed up as I've been trying to figure out what was going on.

I've normally been Logistics only in Austin and typically worked 35+ hours per week. I'm currently at 130 for this month with a reserved 4-hr yet for tomorrow. I got the new update yesterday morning that now let's me get Prime Now and Instant Offers and haven't seen a block offer since. I had a reserved 4-hr yesterday that I worked but then never saw another offer after that. Haven't seen one all morning today. 

I dont use automation and spent several hours fast-tapping. I'd normally see a bulk block release between 7-8am but nothing. Not even a "Sorry that block was already taken."

This is going to suck if it becomes the norm. I'd have the entire final week of the month with no work. 

Is it worth a feedback inquiry in case it's just an update issue? I was able to see blocks on Tuesday before the update and I was over 116 then.

Btw - would the soft block work against the Instant Offers too? Wondering if it's worth driving to a restaurant area and waiting.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Modessitt said:


> I was able to see blocks on Tuesday before the update and I was over 116 then.


The block/cap switched on sometime late Tues night/ early Wednesday morning. That is why you were able to see them on Tuesday. Emailing support is pretty useless, you will just get an automated response. I would suggest emailing [email protected]


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

no shifts have been sitting today, did everyone get unblocked?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> no shifts have been sitting today, did everyone get unblocked?


Some became unblocked, not all. Plus it's really slow.


----------



## wagyu (Jun 26, 2017)

Are people getting blocked seeing all offers or a specific warehouse? Can you see restaurants, fresh, etc?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

wagyu said:


> Are people getting blocked seeing all offers or a specific warehouse? Can you see restaurants, fresh, etc?


Can't see anything.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Some became unblocked, not all. Plus it's really slow.


you're right, blocks are sitting now, must have been a slow morning. we're getting more rain tonight though.

did you ever get your Prime order last night?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> you're right, blocks are sitting now, must have been a slow morning. we're getting more rain tonight though.
> 
> did you ever get your Prime order last night?


No the order never made it to my door. I'm fine with it. It was more of a test than anything. It just shows how little oversight and accountability there is in this rogue operation.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

I haven't seen a block since early January.


----------

